# The Rapture ~ HDR



## Over Exposed (Jun 3, 2011)

Snagged this one from my sunrise hike this a.m. The first hour of the sunrise was squelched by intense dark clouds as my dog and I hiked along the ridgeline in the Craggy Mountains. Finally a break came in the clouds and I scrambled to set up and capture this image.


----------



## nos33 (Jun 3, 2011)

that is a bad ass picture.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats about as good as it gets. What perfect timing.


----------



## The Future (Jun 3, 2011)

Killer one of my favorites.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 3, 2011)

I can never make up my mind about HDR.  Very often it is overdone but, sometimes I see an HDR photo which changes my mind, this is one of those photos.  I think it is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## willis_927 (Jun 3, 2011)

stunning


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

wow!


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 3, 2011)

Times like this is when I say "Mother nature smiled at me" .  Very nicely done.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## lyonsroar (Jun 4, 2011)

Hot damn.


----------



## mindfloodz (Jun 4, 2011)

that is awesome. The title is perfect for that!!!


----------



## nos33 (Jun 4, 2011)

can i have a high res for my desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Over Exposed (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much for the kind words everyone. It's incredibly encouraging to receive such nice compliments from my peers, and I'm very grateful. I spend a lot of days getting out of bed at 4 a.m. to head out for sunrise hikes with my dog in the mountains. Many mornings the weather does not seem to want to cooperate. One thing I can say, which this is an example of, is that the best moments always seem to come out of nowhere and sometimes right when you are about to call it quits for the day.

nos33, this image is in my flickr stream and available there in a higher resolution for your wallpaper. Click on my flickr URL in my signature below and it will be one of the first images in the stream.


----------



## mjbine (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful Image.  

Great Job on the PP.


----------



## nos33 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome, love the processing and feel of it


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait, you took this with a camera?? Awesome shot!


----------



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

WoW, nicely done and very dramatic...


----------



## Over Exposed (Jul 14, 2011)

GreatPhotoRace...yup, just a measly old D200 that keeps trucking along for the ride 

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## yoman (Jul 14, 2011)

it really is great ! it looks stunning ! may i know the HDR software that you use ?


----------



## Sleven (Jul 14, 2011)

LOVE IT! awesome job


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2011)

GORGEOUS!  I can't say anything more than that.


----------

